# Tutte cagate o qualcosa di buono c'è?



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2011)

*Tutte cagate o qualcosa di buono c'è?*

Vi posto questa cosa...ricevuta da un amico sacerdote, che si è laureato in morale e che lavora costantemente con le coppie in difficoltà. Mi pare che i nuovi corsi siano lontani dal bigottismo eh? Insomma ci sono buoni spunti di riflessione...

Se vivere la spiritualità familiare vuol dire saper leggere dentro alla concretezza della vita della famiglia, allora conviene far partire la nostra riflessione intorno alla prima realtà concreta che appare ai nostri occhi: la coppia. Secondo la bibbia la coppia umana è costituita da un uomo e da una donna  che si uniscono in una profonda comunione ciascuno con la propria tonalità del maschile e del femminile: «Dio creò l’uomo a sua immagine; a immagine di Dio lo creò; maschio e femmina li creò» (Gen 1,27). L’uomo e la donna sono ad un tempo diversi e anche così profondamente uguali; si sentono intimamente attratti l’un l’altro e si scoprono anche così profondamente lontani nel loro proprio modo di essere. Questo particolare carattere della coppia umana, fa sì che uomo e donna imparino ad amarsi nella diversità. In questa linea l’amore di coppia non è fusione di due persone, ma la comunione di due libertà, di due consistenze, di due differenze, di due progetti che si ospitano e si definiscono l’uno con l’altro.
Ancora nel testo di Genesi si legge: «Non è bene che l’uomo sia solo; gli voglio fare un aiuto che gli sia simile» (Gen 2,18). La parola “simile” è la traduzione di una illuminante parola ebraica che significa “stare davanti” o “stare di fronte”. Il rapporto uomo-donna indica, quindi, una relazione tra due che stanno sempre l’uno di fronte  all’altro; è un rapporto che esige la consistenza dei due. L’amore non elimina o non abbassa tale consistenza, ma piuttosto la rafforza e la conferma, perché solo in questa bi-frontale relazione i due possono identificarsi e svilupparsi. Porsi di fronte all’altro nella coppia significa far attenzione prevalentemente a ciò che egli può diventare. In ogni persona, per quanto mediocre possa essere, esiste un «io» profondo che chiede urgentemente di essere realizzato. Amare significa mettersi al servizio di questo «io» per aiutarlo a realizzarsi. Amare vuol dire chiamare l’altro all’esistenza, farlo vivere, farlo essere di più. In tal senso il matrimonio diventa il luogo dove l’uomo e la donna si aiutano a sprigionare le proprie potenzialità e a valorizzarsi reciprocamente. La vita coniugale, dunque, non è una fusione o una confusione di persone, ma l’incontro di due libertà, l’unione di due differenze e di due progetti che si accolgono e si definiscono l’uno con l’altro (B. Borsato, L’amore intelligente, pag. 9).
Tutto questo dinamismo viene a costituire la comunione della coppia, che non significa diventare uguale all’altro, unirsi senza differenza o fondersi con l’altro, ma tessere una fitta rete di relazioni amorose tra due persone solide, poste l’una di fronte all’altra, ad una giusta distanza. Sentite questo racconto.
Tanto tempo fa, un missionario attraversava le Montagne Rocciose con un giovane indiano che gli faceva da guida. Tutte le sere, ad un preciso momento del tramonto, il giovane indiano si appartava, si voltava verso il sole e cominciava a muovere ritmicamente i piedi e a cantare sottovoce una canzone dolcissima, soffusa di nostalgia. Quel giovane che danzava e cantava rivolto al sole morente era uno spettacolo che riempiva di ammirata curiosità il missionario. Così un giorno chiese alla sua guida: «Qual è il significato di quella strana cerimonia che fai tutte le sere?». «Oh, è una cosa semplice» rispose il giovane indiano. «Io e mia moglie abbiamo composto insieme questa canzone. Quando siamo separati e lontani, ciascuno di noi, dovunque si trovi, si volta verso il sole un attimo prima che tramonti, e comincia a danzare e cantare. Così ogni sera, anche se siamo lontani, cantiamo e balliamo insieme». La distanza non è forse il luogo in cui la presenza dell’altro è rispettata e resa possibile? Per amare in modo maturo, la persona deve recuperare i propri confini e riconquistare la sua differente identità: solo così diventa capace di amare e rispettare la differenza dell’altro.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

L'idea delle due libertà che si aiutano e rafforzano a vicenda è molto bella, e penso sia condivisibile al di fuori di qualunque religione.
Mi piace.


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi posto questa cosa...ricevuta da un amico sacerdote, che si è laureato in morale e che lavora costantemente con le coppie in difficoltà. Mi pare che i nuovi corsi siano lontani dal bigottismo eh? Insomma ci sono buoni spunti di riflessione...
> 
> Se vivere la spiritualità familiare vuol dire saper leggere dentro alla concretezza della vita della famiglia, allora conviene far partire la nostra riflessione intorno alla prima realtà concreta che appare ai nostri occhi: la coppia. Secondo la bibbia la coppia umana è costituita da un uomo e da una donna che si uniscono in una profonda comunione ciascuno con la propria tonalità del maschile e del femminile: «Dio creò l’uomo a sua immagine; a immagine di Dio lo creò; maschio e femmina li creò» (Gen 1,27). L’uomo e la donna sono ad un tempo diversi e anche così profondamente uguali; si sentono intimamente attratti l’un l’altro e si scoprono anche così profondamente lontani nel loro proprio modo di essere. Questo particolare carattere della coppia umana, fa sì che uomo e donna imparino ad amarsi nella diversità. In questa linea l’amore di coppia non è fusione di due persone, ma la comunione di due libertà, di due consistenze, di due differenze, di due progetti che si ospitano e si definiscono l’uno con l’altro.
> Ancora nel testo di Genesi si legge: «Non è bene che l’uomo sia solo; gli voglio fare un aiuto che gli sia simile» (Gen 2,18). La parola “simile” è la traduzione di una illuminante parola ebraica che significa “stare davanti” o “stare di fronte”. Il rapporto uomo-donna indica, quindi, una relazione tra due che stanno sempre l’uno di fronte all’altro; è un rapporto che esige la consistenza dei due. L’amore non elimina o non abbassa tale consistenza, ma piuttosto la rafforza e la conferma, perché solo in questa bi-frontale relazione i due possono identificarsi e svilupparsi. Porsi di fronte all’altro nella coppia significa far attenzione prevalentemente a ciò che egli può diventare. In ogni persona, per quanto mediocre possa essere, esiste un «io» profondo che chiede urgentemente di essere realizzato. Amare significa mettersi al servizio di questo «io» per aiutarlo a realizzarsi. Amare vuol dire chiamare l’altro all’esistenza, farlo vivere, farlo essere di più. In tal senso il matrimonio diventa il luogo dove l’uomo e la donna si aiutano a sprigionare le proprie potenzialità e a valorizzarsi reciprocamente. La vita coniugale, dunque, non è una fusione o una confusione di persone, ma l’incontro di due libertà, l’unione di due differenze e di due progetti che si accolgono e si definiscono l’uno con l’altro (B. Borsato, L’amore intelligente, pag. 9).
> ...


 
Trovo bellissimo il principio delle due persone poste una di fronte all'altra e alla giusta distanza. Bel post Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Trovo bellissimo il principio delle due persone poste una di fronte all'altra e alla giusta distanza. Bel post Conte!


Ma non è mio...ma di un mio amico d'infanzia...lui ha scelto la via sacra nella vita, io quella profana e abbiamo sempre fatto degli ottimi confronti eh? Almeno lui mi ascolta con attenzione quando io gli dico...voi sacerdoti la fate troppo aulica la vita di coppia...bisogna essere in trincea...

Minnie...bellissimo avatar eh?
Se vieni al raduno e ti metti così...
Non garantisco nulla di me...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'idea delle due libertà che si aiutano e rafforzano a vicenda è molto bella, e penso sia condivisibile al di fuori di qualunque religione.
> Mi piace.


Penso che la spiritualità sia qualcosa al di sopra di ogni religione.
In tutte le culture umane, basta leggersi qualcosa sull'antropologia, vi è una tensione verso lo spirituale, il metafisico ecc..ecc...ecc...
Ovvio io ho le mie divinità paganine...ma sto bene con loro...officio nel tempietto...e me godo un mucio eh? Di quelle orazioni che non ti dico...

Vero aiutarsi e rafforzarsi a vicenda...e non passare la vita a fare una sciocca battaglia per il predominio delle volontà...

Ma quante coppie in realtà sono fatte in modo che uno o una domina e l'altro è succube?

Un conto è sentirsi liberi di esprimersi...un conto è sapere di poter mettere in gioco solo quello che potrebbe non dispiacere all'altro.


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è mio...ma di un mio amico d'infanzia...lui ha scelto la via sacra nella vita, io quella profana e abbiamo sempre fatto degli ottimi confronti eh? Almeno lui mi ascolta con attenzione quando io gli dico...voi sacerdoti la fate troppo aulica la vita di coppia...bisogna essere in trincea...
> 
> Minnie...bellissimo avatar eh?
> Se vieni al raduno e ti metti così...
> Non garantisco nulla di me...eh?


 
.... come dicevo nell'altro 3d è il mio obbiettivo post dieta.... Quindi potrei venire così nel raduno del 2017.... mi aspetti ????


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porsi di fronte all’altro nella coppia significa far attenzione prevalentemente a ciò che egli può diventare. In ogni persona, per quanto mediocre possa essere, esiste un «io» profondo che chiede urgentemente di essere realizzato. Amare significa mettersi al servizio di questo «io» per aiutarlo a realizzarsi. Amare vuol dire chiamare l’altro all’esistenza, farlo vivere, farlo essere di più.


io sono ateo (credo) e sto in una coppia uomo-uomo, però mi è piaciuto soprattutto questo, che sento vero.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2011)

C’è in noi radicata l’idea che amare sia facile perché lo si esperimenta primariamente come un sentimento che nasce spontaneo nel cuore e nella vita della coppia, coinvolgendo la totalità delle persone: spirito, corpo, emozioni, intelligenza. In questa circostanza la coppia sperimenta l’innamoramento che non deve essere confuso con l’amore. L’innamoramento è senz’altro un’esperienza valida perché ha la funzione di aprirci all’altro, di proiettarci nel mondo dell’altro. Ma ciò che prevale, o addirittura domina, in questa esperienza, è l’attrazione sessuale. Non è la persona in quanto tale che attrae, ma la sua differenza sessuale! L’innamoramento è più pulsione spontanea e attrazione naturale tra i sessi, che scelta di amare una persona concreta. Inoltre, l’innamoramento è un’esperienza inevitabilmente temporanea, destinata a finire. Questo, però, non significa che così cessiamo di amare una persona della quale eravamo innamorati, ma solo che l’estasi finisce. A questo punto, allora, i due cominceranno ad amarsi realmente e a costruire l’amore autentico e duraturo. Infatti amare significa accogliere un «altro» con il suo modo di essere, la sua diversità, i suoi difetti, le sue imperfezioni, e non la copia di qualche nostro stupido sogno. Fare questo costa impegno e fatica!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2011)

Si racconta di un uomo e una donna che sedevano in riva ad un lago d’estate. Sedevano vicini l’uno all’altra e la donna disse: «Ti amo. Sei buono e voglio dei figli da te». E l’uomo rispose: «Ti amo anch’io. Sei un pensiero meraviglioso, sei come una canzone nei miei sogni!». Ma la donna distolse il volto da lui e disse incollerita: «Lasciami, ti prego! Non sono un pensiero e non sono una cosa che passa nei tuoi sogni. Sono una donna! Voglio che mi desideri come moglie e come madre dei bambini che un giorno avremo». E si separarono. E l’uomo disse: «Ecco un altro sogno che si dissolve». E la donna pensò: «Che farsene di un uomo che mi trasforma in nebbia e sogno?» (Gibran). La fatica dell’amore sta proprio nell’amare la concretezza dell’altro anche nelle sue imperfezioni. L’amore maturo è proprio quello che non ama un marito o una moglie perfetta. Proprio di fronte alla concretezza dell’altro, l’amore diventa una scelta fatta con volontà, una decisione coraggiosa a comportarci con amore, anche se non proviamo o non sentiamo amore!


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2011)

Un abbraccio a Quintina che si rileggerà questo bellissimo titolo!!! :mrgreen:
Era troppo forte per non farlo, sai??? :mexican:


----------



## passante (27 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a Quintina che si rileggerà questo bellissimo titolo!!! :mrgreen:
> Era troppo forte per non farlo, sai??? :mexican:


ah, ma allora sei dispettoso. io non lo farei mai. 















:carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Marzo 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un abbraccio a Quintina che si rileggerà questo bellissimo titolo!!! :mrgreen:
> Era troppo forte per non farlo, sai??? :mexican:


:bleble:


----------

